
New (MD5) Hash=Password Plaintext Lookup Service - ObjectiveWriter
http://crackfoo.net/
======
ObjectiveWriter
Hey guys! I would like to invite you to help me test the HASH=>Plaintext
lookup service i built for fun. Currently the MD5 database is online, SHA1 is
in the works.

The Input-Material is around 200GB of Plaintext Passwords (14746380530) -
sourced from various Wordlists, Leaks, Webscraping, ...

...Looking Forward to your feedback

